# New nissans for 06 and 07



## SilverSentra99 (Oct 23, 2002)

Ok so Nissan global has posted a new nissan versa out if you havent seen it its a new hatch back and its sharp . it looks like a hatch 350z in the back and a quest in the front with cool mirrors on the door. its nice two toned interior and will have the 1.8 and CVT trany. also the All-New Sentra and Altima but i havent seen any pics so if anyone has spy pics id like to see them. but my question is how Pimp-able do you think this new sentra will be or the Versa for that matter. would you buy one? and what would you do with it.


----------



## thecolonelcm (Mar 28, 2005)

Not sure why this is in the B14 section but...
http://www.theautochannel.com/news/2005/09/30/144571.html

since we dont have a b16 section....i think this belongs in the General forum.


----------



## pete2.0 (Sep 17, 2004)

wow I havent seen an under the hood pic of the Versa... is it just me or is it pretty crammed in there?


----------



## AznBoiBryant (Dec 29, 2004)

pete2.0 said:


> wow I havent seen an under the hood pic of the Versa... is it just me or is it pretty crammed in there?


Yeah it looks pretty crammed. I wonder how would you install a WAI in that engine bay? Looks like the alternator would be an easy replace....


----------



## altyser (Sep 30, 2005)

*?*

another Van/SUV somthing, wow :thumbdwn: 
and really does it matter how crammed it is? what are you going to do turbo it? lol But i'm sure sales will still be good.


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

Looks like a mini Murano.


----------



## muchachomaloo (Aug 24, 2005)

More like a baby murano. IS it even going to be brought to the USA?


----------



## Beltane70 (Jul 17, 2002)

> More like a baby murano. IS it even going to be brought to the USA?


Probably. The Nissan-USA website has a section for new 2007 models and has a section for this car.

Speaking of new Nissans, does anyone have any idea if Nissan is ever going to produce a new Silvia anytime soon?


----------

